# Whitefield grading system



## bond-servant (Feb 5, 2005)

Has anyone transferred credits using Whitefield's grading system of:

HPH=A (high pass honors)
HP=B (high pass)
P=C(pass)

etc?

It seems like if I pursued a PH.D program somewhere other than Whitefield they would require the 4.0 system. I have to put my request in writing if I want another grading system for my masters work. Anyone who is currently going to Whitefied (or has gone), can you please tell me your experience?

Even if you didn't transfer credits, did you prefer the "HPH" grading and why?

thanks much


----------

